# Day Care West Yorkshire - Good News!



## sam jones (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi
For those who've been in contact previously, or anyone new who requires day care, I now have an opening for another dog due to my long term clients moving house. If you're interested then please have a look at my website and drop me an email or give me a call. Fully insured, licensed and CRB'd. Discounts available for block bookings.

Slaithwaite Doggy Day Care & Home Boarding - Home
[email protected]


----------

